# Just some Wolfhound pictures..



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Just some pictures of everyday life of my Wolfies..

















more


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

The rest of the pictures went to moderation.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

So much want. They're gorgeous! I'll have to check back and see the rest of the photos when they're approved!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Beautiful dogs & beautiful land. Just love your pic updates


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove (Oct 24, 2015)

I've heard such wonderful things about that breed! I'm sure they are head turners when you are out in public.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

They are beautiful. Thanks for the pictures. I always enjoy seeing your dogs.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you all.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

The first 3 look like they're saying to the puppy, "Listen, now, here's how it's done". The 4th is, "I think she's got it". Love them!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awww... funny how you can be rendered speechless with nothing but a smile.. <3


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Your dogs are so freaking beautiful  I would LOVE a wolfhound, they're silly but majestic at the same time and I love that about them


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

They all look fantastic.
Great action shots.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thistle 1.5 and Sage 6 months


Little Miss Sage 


Hey, You have girl bits too!
 

I made the mistake of playing hide and seek with them. 




Won't go near the little pool at home with clean water, but...
dirty, stinky creek water, no problem. 


Pretty girl, Mouse. 


More..


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

watcha doin? want to get into some trouble?


Nose Work?


Always time for kisses on the trail.


First field of the season has been harvested. Lots of leg stretching going on. 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Such beautiful dogs and what a fun day! Sage is growing up quickly, isn't she?


----------



## MosinMom91 (Aug 12, 2016)

LOVE! Just beautiful and majestic dogs. We have some that live down the road from us and I squeal every time we drive past and they happen to be outside. If I ever meet them whilst walking down the road I may melt into a puddle of nonsense. If I didn't already get into Caucasian Shepherds, I would want one. But several large dog breeds in the house is probably too much.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Sandakat said:


> Such beautiful dogs and what a fun day! Sage is growing up quickly, isn't she?


Thanks 
Sage *is* growing quickly. She can keep up to the big girls with no problem.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

MosinMom91 said:


> LOVE! Just beautiful and majestic dogs. We have some that live down the road from us and I squeal every time we drive past and they happen to be outside. If I ever meet them whilst walking down the road I may melt into a puddle of nonsense. If I didn't already get into Caucasian Shepherds, I would want one. But several large dog breeds in the house is probably too much.


Thank you. 
I understand the puddle of nonsense. It's what happened to me when I met my first wolfhound.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Today is a hard day. 
My heart hound Kara has been gone one year ago today. 
She was the epitome of the wolfhound character. 
She is very deeply missed. 

The first picture I took of her. She is 6 weeks old and still at the breeders.


Hundreds of pictures and an infinite number of memories later...

The very last picture I took of her.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

((((((((((Hugs)))))))))) to you!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh your dogs are absolutely stunning. I love them all. I think they are incredible dogs.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Sandakat said:


> ((((((((((Hugs)))))))))) to you!


Thank you, hugs are always welcome and they help the hurt.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Inga said:


> Oh my gosh your dogs are absolutely stunning. I love them all. I think they are incredible dogs.


Thank you!

I got to meet, for the first time ever, a Rottweiler in person this week. 
My heart went flip flop when I looked into his eyes. Beautiful.

He kept nudging my hand and stayed by my side the whole time I was
in the store. (he belongs to the store owner) The owner apologized thinking
I would mind. He said he's never done that before. I told him it's probably
because I smell like 3 wolfhounds and my pockets have treats in them.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wet Beards said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got to meet, for the first time ever, a Rottweiler in person this week.
> My heart went flip flop when I looked into his eyes. Beautiful.
> ...


Ha Ha Probably, they tend to be opportunists for attention and food. 

I was lucky enough to interact with and photograph an Irish Wolfhound puppy at the dog park awhile back. He was only 6 months old and already dwarfed my 11 month old Rottie in height. 




If you looked up the world "DORK" in the dictionary it would have probably had a photo of that dog but he was as sweet as could be and just had this air about him. Like the promise of greatness that was yet to show itself.  Very photogenic dogs, I wish I had, had my good camera with me that day.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

I had Sage booked for a gastropexy on Oct 31. They did the extra blood work and
it came back with liver numbers out of whack. 
They did another blood test. (2 hours later). Meanwhile, worst case scenarios are 
flitting through my mind. 
Second test revealed bile normal, ammonia normal, but liver not. 
Had an ultra sound done. Turns out she had parasites latched onto her lower
intestines. Probably from eating something dodgy. (either coyote, deer or moose droppings)
Three days on Fenbendazloe and she's back to her rambunctious and mischievous self. 
She goes in for the gastropexy in the morning. 



Sage, looking so grown up..






my fuzzy Thistle 




Ever so patient Mouse




The favorite game of Bitey Face.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

always enchanted <3 

My Heart to you for Kara and am glad Sage is on the mend..


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

It's always a treat to see new pictures of your crew. I hope the surgery goes quickly and easily.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you Patricia and Sandakat. 

I'm always on edge when they are in the Vet's office and would be useless
at home so I take my book and wait the day in the Vets. 
When my dogs come out of surgery, the Vet lets me come in the back and 
wait until they come around. 
They wake up with my hands on them and their head on my lap.
I have an awesome Vet.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm glad Sage is feeling better, hoping surgery goes well  I love wolfhounds I just don't know if they're a breed that I def want to get or if they're more "admire from afar" kinda thing. Always great seeing pictures of your crew <3


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you kcomstoc. 
Sage's surgery went well and she's on the mend.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Wet Beards said:


> Thank you kcomstoc.
> Sage's surgery went well and she's on the mend.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thistle turned 2 on January 20th, 2017.
The day before her birthday, she went running across the field and tore a hind paw claw. 
It was dangling, blood everywhere. Off to the vet. Vet removed the claw, smoothed the 
edges and bandaged. She just finished the antibiotics. 




Sage will turn 1 on February 1st, 2017. I wish time would slow down. 
 

Sage chasing an "imaginary something"


Mouse and Sage enjoying a snack on the trail.


Play breaks out. 


Dog Pile 


Bitey face play. 


Going home.


Thanks for looking.


----------



## MosinMom91 (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy belated birthday, Thistle! And Happy early birthday, Sage! Gawrsh those dogs are just beautiful. I love the bitey face pics. In our house we call it shark mouth, and my two regularly do it. Hahahaha.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks MosinMom
Shark mouth is a good analogy. lol
People that come over and aren't used to dogs, find bitey face play disturbing. 
Until they see how much fun they are having and not hurting each other.


----------



## MosinMom91 (Aug 12, 2016)

People get really disturbed at the noises that come out of my hound when they play shark mouth. "She sounds vicious!".....yeah...no...she's just vocal. Lol.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Thistle and Sage! I adore your dogs! I do think, though, that the bitey face picture looks more like those 2 were singing their way home after a long night celebrating their birthdays at the bar. Just sayin'.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

lol Sandakat you could be right. With those two, one can never be sure what
they've been up to.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

This....







led to this...sigh. 
Sage got hurt.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

OW that is some Frankenstein Stitches !!!!! Hope Sage will recover without any set backs.. How deep was it...


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

She's mending nicely. Hasn't slowed her down at all, but she's still a puppy. 
They bounce back quicker than the older ones. 

The wound was quite deep. All the way through to the muscle which took 3 stitches and
then the top stitches to close the gash.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Poor Sage. It looks like it was such fun up until then. Give her a kiss on the adorable furry nose for me!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Sandakat


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Love seeing wolfhounds as that is not something you really see where I live.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you Dozi


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

These pictures are so awesome!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Yesterday I noticed Thistle's butt smelled bad. I washed her back side really well, did the anal 
gland thing. This morning the smell was back and then I saw her abruptly sit down and bite
at her back paws. Off to the vet. Her anal glands are infected and she's on antibiotics. 

The strange thing is, the vet said that he's had quite a few anal gland infections in the
last short while. And that a couple of dogs that finished their round of antibiotics had the 
infection return. 

Thistle has to go back 2 days after her antibiotics are done for a recheck. 

If one is going, all of them have to go.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

even when they not feeling well,, they look so awesome !! Do hope Thistle is on the mend <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Look at that pitiful face! Poor Thistle. I hope this only takes one round of antibiotics!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thistle turned 3 on January 20th and Sage will turn 2 on February 1st. 

Thistle




Sage






Lots of play, chasing each other at the creek.


Sage's dork face. lol


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I just love seeing pictures of your pack! That picture of Sage smiling through the berries made my day.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Sandakat 
Those berries are on super thorny stalks, and yet they manage
to nip the berry off without getting stabbed.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Love me some woofy Wet Beard pics!!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Fatz (Fatters) 2005 - 2018
He was an incredibly sweet and tough cat. 
He endured the puppy hood of 4 wolfhounds in stride. 
I will miss him more than words can say.


----------



## NTA (Jun 19, 2018)

Great pictures !


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorgeous cat, may he rest in peace. Reminds me of my in-law's previous male, who not only was a similarly-colored longhair, he was also a very sweet boy and amazing with the dogs. I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you and your pack.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry! Hugs to you guys!!


----------

